# Philips DSR7000



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

ok... In leu of Mark's thread... I have a nine year old Philips DSR7000 DirecTivo... been running great..only on my second HD. I usually keep the unit in standby mode (a long story). and it usually starts right up. But over the last few days, it doesnt... nothing.. I have to reset the plug to get the unit to start... after it does, it runs fine... any ideas? I tried re-authorizing it, but it didn't help.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Likely the power supply is starting to go. They can be replaced, but really, investing more money in SD equipment doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------

